
AWS Goes All in on Arm-Based Graviton2 Processors with EC2 6th Gen Instances - eaguyhn
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2019/12/03/aws-goes-all-in-on-arm-based-graviton2-processors-with-ec2-6th-gen-instances/
======
CCs
Follow up:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21814725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21814725)

